# So COOOOLD outside - MES struggling - suggestions?



## jjlnyc (Nov 22, 2018)

Greetings all -  I have my MES 30 out on the deck, trying to smoke a #7.5 boneless turkey breast, and a #7 bone-in breast. Have the dial all the way up (it is not digital) but with the temp outside in the LOW 20'S, I cant seem to get the smoker past about 200f!
It did get up to 275 during pre-heat, without the birds in it

I was thinking of putting like a moving blanket on top, anyone see any issues with that, or have any other hacks? Or do u think it will eventually get up to 250-275, and that its just the cold birds holding it back at the moment? (Have had them in for about 45 minutes so far)

Thank you, and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 22, 2018)

Back in the day when I had a brinkman electric bullet smoker, I would use a big cardboard box wrap-around to help knock down the wind.  I agree a blanket would help as well.


----------



## jjlnyc (Nov 22, 2018)

uncle eddie said:


> Back in the day when I had a brinkman electric bullet smoker, I would use a big cardboard box wrap-around to help knock down the wind.  I agree a blanket would help as well.


Oddly enough, there is not much wind (deck is fairly well surrounded with high fences)
I am getting ready to try the blanket


----------



## normanaj (Nov 22, 2018)

I'm doing a 7lb bone-in.I have a digital and am having no issues,I'm actually going to be done ahead of time.Its pretty freakin cold up here in RI too!

45 mins isn't that much time for 14lbs of bird.I'd give a little more time.

What are you using to measure temp?A good dual probe therm like a Thermopro will give much more accurate temp reading than the built in gauge on your unit.


----------



## zwiller (Nov 22, 2018)

This is normal.  (+1 

 normanaj
 beat me to it)


----------



## davidhef88 (Nov 22, 2018)

I use welding blankets.  It 14* outside at the moment


----------



## jjlnyc (Nov 22, 2018)

normanaj said:


> I'm doing a 7lb bone-in.I have a digital and am having no issues,I'm actually going to be done ahead of time.Its pretty freakin cold up here in RI too!
> 
> 45 mins isn't that much time for 14lbs of bird.I'd give a little more time.
> 
> What are you using to measure temp?A good dual probe therm like a Thermopro will give much more accurate temp reading than the built in gauge on your unit.



I am using the Maverick ET733. But I only have one, so both probes are in the birds. Yes, using the built-in thermometer to gauge temp. I laid a moving blanket on the top and sides, has helped bring it up to 225, and birds are reaching temp on schedule.


----------



## jjlnyc (Nov 22, 2018)

Normally, the MES Temp dial is at about 1/2 way to keep the temp at 225. Now it is all the way up - which of course makes the wood chips burn hotter and quicker - more of a cloud than a thin blue line..
Trials and tribulations!  Family better appreciate all the work!

...first world problems lol


----------



## normanaj (Nov 22, 2018)

jjlnyc said:


> I am using the Maverick ET733. But I only have one, so both probes are in the birds. Yes, using the built-in thermometer to gauge temp. I laid a moving blanket on the top and sides, has helped bring it up to 225, and birds are reaching temp on schedule.



Excellent!


----------



## jjlnyc (Nov 22, 2018)

Ok, 6# bone-in finished - somewhat ahead of sked - because likely temp inside smoker is hotter than door thermometer says.
No, didnt smoke it in the foil pan, just resting it there
Photo a little greener than IRL


----------



## normanaj (Nov 22, 2018)

I'm about to pull mine.Also a little ahead of schedule.


----------



## davidhef88 (Nov 22, 2018)

jjlnyc said:


> Ok, 6# bone-in finished - somewhat ahead of sked - because likely temp inside smoker is hotter than door thermometer says.
> No, didnt smoke it in the foil pan, just resting it there
> Photo a little greener than IRL
> View attachment 380989


Looks great


----------



## jjlnyc (Nov 22, 2018)

The one on the right was done in the oven, the one on the left in my MES. Much more even skin color from the smoker!
Smoked was about 7.5#, oven roasted about 8.5# - each took about 4:15 hrs
Eat hearty my friends!


----------



## normanaj (Nov 22, 2018)

Looks good.Enjoy!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2018)

First of all, if it isn't Digital it isn't an MES. All MES are Digital.
If it isn't an MES, and it's made by Masterbuilt, it's a 30" Analog Smoker.
If it's a 30" Analog, it's not insulated.
So Run it as high as you can & try to keep it out of the Wind.

The one from your Smoker looks much better!!

Bear


----------



## jjlnyc (Nov 22, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> First of all, if it isn't Digital it isn't an MES. All MES are Digital.
> If it isn't an MES, and it's made by Masterbuilt, it's a 30" Analog Smoker.
> If it's a 30" Analog, it's not insulated.
> So Run it as high as you can & try to keep it out of the Wind.
> ...


Thanks  - I did run it all the way up, and I use "MES 30" because it's what Lowe's calls it, which is where I got it from. Though now they are up to the MES 35B, which is also analog. Look: https://www.lowes.com/pd/Masterbuilt-MES-35B-Electric-Smoker/1000386191
^^That is pretty much exactly what I have, only mine is a couple years older^^


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2018)

jjlnyc said:


> Thanks  - I did run it all the way up, and I use "MES 30" because it's what Lowe's calls it, which is where I got it from. Though now they are up to the MES 35B, which is also analog. Look: https://www.lowes.com/pd/Masterbuilt-MES-35B-Electric-Smoker/1000386191
> ^^That is pretty much exactly what I have, only mine is a couple years older^^



Yup---That's an Analog, not an MES, and it is not insulated, unless they changed things lately.
And if Lowes is calling them "MES", they should stick to Building Supplies.

I hate when people call their Analog an "MES 30", because they ask me questions & I may take a lot of time & effort to help them, before I find out that it is actually an Analog, and all the answers & help I gave them had nothing to do with their Smoker.

Bear


----------



## normanaj (Nov 23, 2018)

Not to be a stick in the mud but I just googled "Masterbuilt MES35B.Its not just Lowes calling the analogs "MES".All retailers use "MES" when describing that particular analog.Even Masterbuilt uses "MES" in the model#.
https://wp-production.masterbuilt.com/product/mb20070210-electric-smoker/


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2018)

normanaj said:


> Not to be a stick in the mud but I just googled "Masterbuilt MES35B.Its not just Lowes calling the analogs "MES".All retailers use "MES" when describing that particular analog.Even Masterbuilt uses "MES" in the model#.
> https://wp-production.masterbuilt.com/product/mb20070210-electric-smoker/




Could be they do it to get people to their Ad, because of the popularity of the "MES".
Doesn't make it right.

However it's still a PITA when somebody with an Analog asks for help with their "MES 30", without telling me it really isn't an MES.

I got on one thread where about 5 guys were answering questions for a Newby, and all of their answers were for an MES, but after I read his first post, I figured he was asking about an Analog, and I was right.
So most of the help he was given was useless.


Bear


----------



## jjlnyc (Nov 26, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Could be they do it to get people to their Ad, because of the popularity of the "MES".
> Doesn't make it right.
> 
> However it's still a PITA when somebody with an Analog asks for help with their "MES 30", without telling me it really isn't an MES.
> ...


Sorry if you misconstrued my smoker - though to be fair, I did indicate in the second sentence that it is NOT a digital smoker. And yes, as you can see from the photo of the manual, Masterbuilt is also calling analog smokers "MES" - so, maybe your definition of MES applying only to digitals has become too limited?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 26, 2018)

I had to use a hair dryer to kick in my MES on Thanksgiving. <We wanted to use it as a warming oven>. So I mean..keep a hair dryer handy to trick the sensors?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 26, 2018)

jjlnyc said:


> Sorry if you misconstrued my smoker - though to be fair, I did indicate in the second sentence that it is NOT a digital smoker. And yes, as you can see from the photo of the manual, Masterbuilt is also calling analog smokers "MES" - so, maybe your definition of MES applying only to digitals has become too limited?




Yeah, I'm going by what we have all (on this forum) been calling the Digital Masterbuilt Smokers "MES", and the Analog Smoker "Analog" Smokers for the last 9+ years. Now that Masterbuilt screwed that up, I guess we have to change what we've always called them. Next thing they'll say we have to soak our chips, because Masterbuilt has it in their book.
And then Close the top vent completely on some Smokes because Masterbuilt says to do that.
And I guess put water in the Water Pan for the same reason, even though an MES already has too much Humidity in it.
If people want to go by what Masterbuilt says, I guess we have to change!

It will just make it harder for guys like Me & others to help people, because first we have to figure out what Smoker they actually have.
Then where they live & what the altitude is there. We'll still continue to help, but it makes it more difficult.

Bear


----------



## jjlnyc (Nov 26, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Yeah, I'm going by what we have all (on this forum) been calling the Digital Masterbuilt Smokers "MES", and the Analog Smoker "Analog" Smokers for the last 9+ years. Now that Masterbuilt screwed that up, I guess we have to change what we've always called them. Next thing they'll say we have to soak our chips, because Masterbuilt has it in their book.
> And then Close the top vent completely on some Smokes because Masterbuilt says to do that.
> And I guess put water in the Water Pan for the same reason, even though an MES already has too much Humidity in it.
> If people want to go by what Masterbuilt says, I guess we have to change!
> ...


I wouldnt go by what Masterbuilt says regarding soaking chips, opening vents, how long to smoke, what rub to use, etc etc. 
But I would definitely defer to them when it comes to what they want to name their own products! 
FWIW, I used to call it Datsun, now it's Nissan, I used to gas up with Esso, but now will use Exxon, my parents used Master Charge, I use Mastercard...
You get the picture -


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 27, 2018)

It is actually called a *M*asterbuilt *E*lectric *S*moker. Or MES, and a size or model designation. (30, 40, 35B, ad nausium)
All Masterbuilt *cord connected* smokers are (drumroll.....) Electric Smokers.
Regardless of an analog, or a digital, controller.

When somebody has their smoker "turned all the way up" I know they are talking about an analog type.
Same kind of control used on Aunties roaster, or Grandma's electric frying pan. Been in use since the 1920's.
Digital controls use (on Masterbuilt's) buttons. Nothing to turn (except the top vent).

If, because of the region you live in, you feel that wrapping your smoker might help, DO NOT use a "moving blanket".
They aren't rated for it, and are not usually fire resistant.
Instead go down to Harbor Freight and get a nice Welders Blanket, which IS rated for the type of heat you are trying to hold in. Like David uses for his Propane Smoker. Smart, David, right tool for the job.

One nice thing about the Masterbuilt 35B, or any other Analog Controlled smoker oven, is it can readily be plugged right into an external controller like an Auber or Inkbird, and electronically controlled. And far more precisely than the Chinese electronics provided by Masterbuilt. It can be as easy as Plug and Play.

I considered the MES 35B before deciding on the MES 30 John McLemore Signature Series from Lowe's. It was my best shot at getting a Digital Electronic Controlled Smoker, at an easy to swallow price. I basically bought the box, and digital control, and heater. Then I made it work for me by modifying it.
After that, I've been real happy with it.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 27, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> It is actually called a *M*asterbuilt *E*lectric *S*moker. Or MES, and a size or model designation. (30, 40, 35B, ad nausium)
> All Masterbuilt *cord connected* smokers are (drumroll.....) Electric Smokers.
> Regardless of an analog, or a digital, controller.



The term MES has been turned into a generic reference by the big box stores and the mis-informed . 
The analogs were not referred to as MES when I bought mine 5 years ago .


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> The term MES has been turned into a generic reference by the big box stores and the mis-informed .
> The analogs were not referred to as MES when I bought mine 5 years ago .




Exactly!
MES stands for "Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse", and until lately it meant MES 30 & MES 40. That is "Digital", but we never had to say "Digital" because the MES 30 & MES 40 were the only 2 smokers referred to.

*And Sorry Sonny*, that is not "Masterbuilt Electric Smoker", it is actually the name they gave specifically to the Digital units (MES 40 & MES 30)---"Masterbuilt Electric *Smokehouse*". And the Analog Smokers were not included in the stable of Smokehouse units. So your sarcasm of the Drum roll & everything with a cord being electric has nothing to do with this situation of not All corded smokers are "Smokehouses". Nice Try though.

So now that they added an Analog 20" to their Analog 30", they started calling them MES 20 & MES 30, but because they already have an MES 30, they added the "35B" to the Analog 30". So those who have one and need help with them should add the 35B on the end or just call it "MES 30 Analog" to keep things from becoming confusing.
Nothing definitive words need to be added to the "REAL MES 30", because they have been simply called "MES 30" for over 10 years.

Bear


----------



## jjlnyc (Nov 27, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> ......
> If, because of the region you live in, you feel that wrapping your smoker might help, DO NOT use a "moving blanket".
> They aren't rated for it, and are not usually fire resistant.
> Instead go down to Harbor Freight and get a nice Welders Blanket, which IS rated for the type of heat you are trying to hold in. Like David uses for his Propane Smoker. Smart, David, right tool for the job....



Makes sense to use a welding blanket if you have one or can get one easily. But as cold as it was, the outside of my smoker did not get warm enough to get even close to combustion temp for the moving blanket, and worked fine


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 27, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> *And Sorry Sonny*, that is not "Masterbuilt Electric Smoker", it is actually the name they gave specifically to the Digital units (MES 40 & MES 30)---"Masterbuilt Electric *Smokehouse*". And the Analog Smokers were not included in the stable of Smokehouse units. So your sarcasm of the Drum roll & everything with a cord being electric has nothing to do with this situation of not All corded smokers are "Smokehouses". Nice Try though.



Please refer to this Masterbuilt website link John.
https://www.masterbuilt.com/collections/smokers

I have yet to find anywhere Masterbuilt refers to their Smokers as a Smokehouse.


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 27, 2018)

jjlnyc said:


> Makes sense to use a welding blanket if you have one or can get one easily. But as cold as it was, the outside of my smoker did not get warm enough to get even close to combustion temp for the moving blanket, and worked fine



Only hoping to point out to you the differences.
If you burn down it isn't any skin off my pork butt. ;)


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Please refer to this Masterbuilt website link John.
> https://www.masterbuilt.com/collections/smokers
> 
> I have yet to find anywhere Masterbuilt refers to their Smokers as a Smokehouse.




That's simply because you've only been around here for one year, since they've been juggling their language.
They called it "Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse" for many years, and the Analog wasn't included.
I've been making a study on them for 9 years.

Here's the older Manual:
http://www.manualsdir.com/manuals/4...al-smokehouse-20070512-user-guide.html?page=2


Bear


----------



## smokesontuesday (Nov 27, 2018)

Hate to be the voice of reason here but it sounds like everybody needs to kick back with a pulled pork sammich and a good cold beer.

We're all here to help each other and there's no reason to get in a flap about a disagreement over the name of what we use to produce those sammiches.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2018)

jjlnyc said:


> Not to burst your bubble, but the OP of this thread DID say it was not a digital MES in the first post... we could have avoided all this ...
> 
> View attachment 381440




Great, Next time put it next to the "MES", or at least in the same sentence.
When I see the big Bold MES, that's my call to duty to help someone, and I don't like to spend half my time questioning the guy with the problem, on what Smoker he has!!
"Burst your bubble"?? Is that the way you always talk to the people who try to help you?

Now I'm saying "I'm Done" again guys, so quit pulling me back in with Sarcasm & Smart-A$$ remarks.
I think I deserve more respect than "I hate to burst your Bubble".

Bear


----------



## jjlnyc (Nov 27, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Great, Next time put it next to the "MES", or at least in the same sentence.
> When I see the big Bold MES, that's my call to duty to help someone, and I don't like to spend half my time questioning the guy with the problem, on what Smoker he has!!
> "Burst your bubble"?? Is that the way you always talk to the people who try to help you?
> 
> ...



Did you really jump into the fray without reading as far as the second sentence of the first post?!? 
(and BTW, it is the site that boldfaces MES not the posters...)

And no, I am just not letting myself be called out for using terminology that is actually correct, or be told where I have to put words, or sentences because someone  wants "to help"  - but wants to help without bothering to read past the first line of a post... 

Sheesh... and I thought _*I*_ was a curmudgeon!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2018)

jjlnyc said:


> Did you really jump into the fray without reading as far as the second sentence of the first post?!?
> (and BTW, it is the site that boldfaces MES not the posters...)




That's right, but it's what sticks out for me to see, and what makes me go there to help.
People expect my help when it's an MES question.
It's one of the things I do here.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2018)

jjlnyc said:


> Did you really jump into the fray without reading as far as the second sentence of the first post?!?
> (and BTW, it is the site that boldfaces MES not the posters...)
> 
> And no, I am just not letting myself be called out for using terminology that is actually correct, or be told where I have to put words, or sentences because someone  wants "to help"  - but wants to help without bothering to read past the first line of a post...
> ...




You're right there!
I miss some things since my Open Heart surgery and Stroke.
I'm basically reading with one good eye.
I should have seen it, no matter where it was.
Sorry about that one.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 27, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> I should have seen it, no matter where it was.
> Sorry about that one.



Well ,, yeah I guess . I did the same , because when I see MES , I think insulated digital . It was all in an attempt  to help . We all had questions when we first got our  Masterbuilts electric smokehouse  , all of us . Lucky for us we had a place and a guy to ask questions .


----------



## davidhef88 (Nov 27, 2018)

I really love this site. I have learned a lot from many of the great members including Bearcarver. Hopefully I have taught and helped some along the way. I have also always been respectful to everyone’s opinions and comments. That’s why I believe I have achieved the OBTS status here.  That being said, the bickering on here pushed me away a couple of years ago. I used to live on this site to the point my wife should have left me. (She probably would have if all of my time didn’t result in great meals) I visited here many times over the last couple years to reference and look up some delicious ideas but I have only participated in a couple threads because of the bickering.  I really used to enjoy this place before the bickering. I think everyone needs to put their egos aside and realize we are all here from different parts of the WORLD. Not everyone is going to do everything the same way, nor is everyone going to use the same terminology. However we are all here for the greater good of delicious food. I really wish the moderators would nip these situations sooner. If it turned away someone who loves it, what do you think it would do to a newbie?   I hope you all have a great Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2018)

davidhef88 said:


> I really love this site. I have learned a lot from many of the great members including Bearcarver. Hopefully I have taught and helped some along the way. I have also always been respectful to everyone’s opinions and comments. That’s why I believe I have achieved the OBTS status here.  That being said, the bickering on here pushed me away a couple of years ago. I used to live on this site to the point my wife should have left me. (She probably would have if all of my time didn’t result in great meals) I visited here many times over the last couple years to reference and look up some delicious ideas but I have only participated in a couple threads because of the bickering.  I really used to enjoy this place before the bickering. I think everyone needs to put their egos aside and realize we are all here from different parts of the WORLD. Not everyone is going to do everything the same way, nor is everyone going to use the same terminology. However we are all here for the greater good of delicious food. I really wish the moderators would nip these situations sooner. If it turned away someone who loves it, what do you think it would do to a newbie?   I hope you all have a great Christmas and a Happy New Year.




Hmmm---Great, but I thought it was already over.
Christmas is a Month away.

Bear


----------



## normanaj (Nov 27, 2018)

WOW!

A "newbie" posts a question about a smoker which is referred to as an MES by ALL retailers and Masterbuilt itself and was pointed out that this is the case by myself,Sonny and others and it didn't matter.The op and others get sh!t on anyways,especially Sonny.WTF is that sh!t?

If this is how it's going to be what's the point?Thought I stumbled onto something good but am reconsidering,can't see myself renewing premier membership for this.


----------



## gary s (Nov 27, 2018)

Can't help but to Chime In.  Everyone that knows me knows I'm a stick burner, that being said I have learned a ton of stuff from lots of folks on this site. When I first Joined I was a rookie to this site not to smoking I have been smoking for over 50 years. Bearcarver took the time to help me navigate this site and gave me pointers on posting and my Pictures.
We have had numerous discussions on Electric Smokers, anytime I have someone ask me about a MES I have and still refer them to Bearcarver. I know he has assisted and given Input to Masterbuilt on improvements for their new smokers.
This is supposed to be a friendly forum, but some people just don't get it. I do know if I buy a MES you can bet your a$$ i'll be talking to him. He uses his on a regular basis and always shares his info, and always quick to jump in and help anyone with  a problem especially when it comes to a MES
My two cents worth

Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 27, 2018)

I TRIED to clean this post up.    It went way off course, kinda.  When I see people complaining on the post about the post, I need to step in.   Try to play nice and keep on topic.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2018)

Like I mentioned earlier, I don't know much on MB Analog Smokers, but a quick search will get you to these, and many others. Hope this helps:

Bear

*OOOPS---On Edit, I see none of these links are good. Something happens to them when I copy & paste them here.
However if you just put "Analog" in the search box, it will take you to a lot of help for Analog Smokers. This SMF Search box is one of the best!*

*30" analog Masterbuilt progress*
...thread: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/masterbuilt-30-analog-usable-for-a-beginner-or-buy-replacement.275916/#post-1835458 But I...
Thread by: Crater Eddie, Jul 24, 2018, 0 replies, in forum: Electric Smokers




Thread
*Best Modifications for Analog MES*
...or propane in my community. Lucky for me tho I just won MES 35b analog smoker in a raffle at work and I'm very excited to break it in. Now I...
Thread by: SuperDigital, Aug 15, 2018, 2 replies, in forum: Electric Smokers




Thread
*Analog electric with lots of racks and PID for fish?*
...up to 170F at the end. Second question is what simple and sturdy analog electric smoker might be recommended to accommodate a minimum of 4...
Thread by: SSPey, Aug 21, 2018, 7 replies, in forum: Electric Smoker
Thread


*PID Controller Help for Masterbuilt Analog Smoker.*...bbq as a Smoker for a year now and happen to win a 30" masterbuilt analog Smoker. I want to build a pid controller but all the guides I found...
Thread by: paxonator, Jun 8, 2018, 10 replies, in forum: Electric Smokers


----------

